# Life after Parvo?



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Well my 5 month out pitbull Leela just got the nasty virus about 10 days ago and after 5 days and $3000.00 she is at home and doing great "she was worth every cent"
but since i have had her home i have been so worried about taking her outside to play cuz of the poop i read that they can get it from that.
now i spent many hours searching the yard and picking up all poop i could find.

i ripped up all my carpets threw out off her old toys rented a cleaner and did all my couchs with a bleach and cleaner mix.
i have done everything i can think of.

but i am so freaked out about taking her into the yard and have her find some poop and get this again.
has anyone else delt with parvo before and is there anything i can do in the yard to deal with this nasty virus or maybe am i miss informed on some of the things i have read about them recatching it>

any help would be great

thanks

Mike


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

well,my neighbors pug recently got parvo,and we share a back yard,so i took my dog to the vet to be tested,and my vet informed me that the parvo virus doesnt just live in the poop,but on the ground.he told me that we can bring it home on our shoes,and on our tires even,from just walking(or driving)somewhere it was.he suggested spaying a mixture of bleach and water(it will kill your grass)in your yard.the virus he said can live on the soles of your shoes and tires for 3 months,and in your soil for 3 years.hope this helps..i know its a pain in the butt!!!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

yea my vet told me pretty much the same thing.
i cant spray the yard if i kill the grass my land lord will go nuts.
this parvo virus is pissing me off.
i am really thinking about moving to another place...i know that might sound a bit crazy but this is the best dog i have ever owned in my life she means a lot to me and i cant handle another 3g vet bill if she got this again.

how do you avoid something that lives for years in the soil...


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Spray all of your yard with one part bleach to ten parts water. That's all it takes to kill it as far as the amount of bleach to use. Your vet should have told you to spray your yard. Parvo is air borne, that is why it can be on you shoes or clothes or tires or anywhere and you not know it. I'm glad she is doing better and has come home. They can can down with it again though because their immune systems are affected. But I don't think it is a real common occurance.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> no moveing does not sold crazy if your only renting. And rose are you sure parvo is air born i didnt think it was thats why it got on your shoes and tires because that is the things that touch the ground then from your shoes to your cloths from like crossing your legs and stuff. Ill look it up and see.


my vet said it was a virus encased in a shell if you will,that reacts with your dogs immune system,this is why they contract it.i dont know if this makes it airborne or not,he explained to me as like having fleas,and youve been on vacation for 3 months.they go dormant,but as soon as you come home,they feel your warmth,and come out of domancy(sp?)and go crazy for something to eat.the virus does this too.it lies dormant until someone (us or the dog )steps in poo or drives over it,or whatever the case may be...


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i have been looking for a new place for a few days such a pain to find a place that lets me have a dog that i dont need to wear a bullet proof vest to walk her...lol

but i will do what i must.

anyone know where i can score a bubble like the bubble boy had?
puppy in a bubble has a nice ring to it...all those dirty germs wont get my pup again...lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't read thru all the post so pardon me if I am repeating anything. 


Parvo spreads thru dirt and will even come in your house on your shoes. Bleaching your yard can kill Parvo but someone comes over with dirt on their shoes that carriers it you have it all over again. I can't tell you anything that will make you feel safe but I sure hope your baby doesn't get it again. Parvo is a sad sad thing to treat.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Well the stuff you can get from a vet in my post might not kill the grass.


my vet said nothing about this stuff to me but i will be sure to give her a call and ask about it.
if not there the 24 hour animal hospital will be called someone has to be able to get me some imsure.,

thanks for the info


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Quick question if a bird is carrying the disease and flying around doesn't that make it airborne just a thought and I'm gonna have to ask the vet about that stuff infinity was talking about I did not know about that stuff.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah I guess i didn't word that right when I said it was airborne. I meant to say it isn't airborne but birds have been known to bring it with them. Sorry, it's cold here and I didn't have my glasses on and i was in a hurry to go get warm. Sometimes i just can't type what I mean. lol


----------



## lauren99 (Apr 1, 2009)

Im glad that your pup is doing better! Parvo can be so horrible!


----------

